# Advice needed



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello, firstly great forum have got lots of useful information from it! My question is I have a residency visa sponsored by my husbands employer, I am climbing the walls at the moment with boredom and need to get a job, will I still need my certificates to be able to get a job, as I have no clue where they are? 

Many thanks


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Join the climbing the wall boredom club. I'm in the same boat. speaking of boats I bught my kayak over with me and would love to find a place to put it in the water. I was thinking of Mamza Park, but I don't want to have to pay 30dhs all the time. What interests do you have?


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Join the climbing the wall boredom club. I'm in the same boat. speaking of boats I bught my kayak over with me and would love to find a place to put it in the water. I was thinking of Mamza Park, but I don't want to have to pay 30dhs all the time. What interests do you have?


I am up for anything at the moment as long as it does not involve jumping out of a plane or malls, how long have you been here and what do you do all day?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

well I thought what I do all day would be obvious, ha,ha. But I do love the malls but having no job I can only afford to window shop and that is hard to contain myself. I'd like to go out and discover some spots around the city, like parks and beaches, soukes places of interest, maybe lunch, snack, and drinks occasionally to fill in my day but since I've been back from Christmas holiday at home I haven't done anything much. trying to walk off the Christmas fat is all. I've been living here since August and my husband has been here 13 months. What about you what is your story?


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> well I thought what I do all day would be obvious, ha,ha. But I do love the malls but having no job I can only afford to window shop and that is hard to contain myself. I'd like to go out and discover some spots around the city, like parks and beaches, soukes places of interest, maybe lunch, snack, and drinks occasionally to fill in my day but since I've been back from Christmas holiday at home I haven't done anything much. trying to walk off the Christmas fat is all. I've been living here since August and my husband has been here 13 months. What about you what is your story?


I love the malls too which is why I need a job so that I can actually shop! I have been here for 6 weeks, my husband 4 months. I don't see him much as he usually gets home betwen 9PM -12PM. So I figured I need to get myself a life. I haven't seen much of Dubai except malls, have just got to grips with driving here!!! Have got children so apart from the school run in the afternoon thats all I have been doing.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well at least the kids shorten your day and keep you company, they end up taking up heaps of parents time.


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Well at least the kids shorten your day and keep you company, they end up taking up heaps of parents time.


Sadly mine don't, as soon as they get home they are off doing there own thing


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well thats even better, you are raising indepedant, self sufficient and intelligent children who can amuse themselves, great stuff. We had to move over here to force ours to be independant, not that they aren't, and I miss them, but they can bring you down sometimes


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I'm off now to get the internet working on my desktop computer now, stay in touch


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Well I'm off now to get the internet working on my desktop computer now, stay in touch



Will do, thanks for the chat! Just noticed you live in Mirdiff, so do I so if you fancy meeting for a coffee sometime let me know


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

What a coincidence I'll definitely take you up on that. You can PM now go to profile page


----------

